
Canned Emails – a minimal site with prewritten emails - davidmerriman
http://www.cannedemails.com
======
bramgg
Today I contributed to the greater good of society:

    
    
      var output = "";
      $('h2 a').each(function(i) {
          output += "TITLE: " + $.trim(this.innerHTML) + "\n";
          var email = decodeURIComponent(this.href).slice(13).split("&subject=");
          output += "SUBJECT: " + email[1] + "\n";
          output += "BODY:\n" + email[0].replace(/\n( )+/g, "\n") + "\n\n\n\n";
          console.log(output);
      });
    

That being said I love the site :)

~~~
amarraja
Slightly tweaked your script to display inline

    
    
        $("h2 a").each(function(){
           var email = decodeURIComponent(this.href).slice(13).split("&subject=");
           var subject = email[1];
           var body = email[0].replace(/\n( )+/g, "\n");
           var parent = $(this).parent("h2")
           parent.after($("<div />").text(body));
           parent.after($("<h4 />").text(subject));
        });

~~~
bramgg
This is great! For anyone wondering, use this one.

------
madeofpalk
Neat. Would be handy though if you could preview the text without it opening a
mailto

~~~
kspiteri
I think this is the first site I came across that is easier to read as source.

~~~
Jipha
Ha, true. It's not too bad actually.

------
rubiquity
I can tell these are written really well because the voice that I hear in my
head as I read them is your typical insincere Silicon Valleyite. Well done!

------
Aoyagi
Wow, so much potential.

There's some weird formatting going on though. I might be using slightly old
and lightweight e-mail client (M2 in Opera12), but I still don't think it
should look like this
[http://puu.sh/fTYSp/c4f0a3bb84.png](http://puu.sh/fTYSp/c4f0a3bb84.png)

~~~
mixmastamyk
It's because of the templating, each secondary line has a lot of space in
front. Could be fixed if the template/source were left aligned.

------
k_sze
The fact that there's a canned e-mail for breaking up is slightly disturbing.

~~~
placebo
Just slightly? This is what led me to believe at first that the site is meant
to be humorous and not something serious.

Why not add a canned mail for "will you marry me?", "Your parents were
involved in a crash" and "you have 6 months to live" ?

Also, if someone will send me an "Hey. How's it going?" canned mail, I can
assure you they won't be hearing from me.

I admit I find it hard to fathom how someone would have such a lack of respect
for their relationships with other people (and therefore, implicitly, lack of
respect for themselves) that they would actually use this for personal
communication.

~~~
hoipaloi
Hi Placebo how's it going? I saw those pictures you posted on Facebook
recently (omg that plate of food you were eating looked so delish!), they sure
brightened up my day. They also reminded me it's been awhile since we've
spoken and I miss catching up with you. We should plan to see each other in
some future non-specific event, let me know when you think it's a good time
and I'll send you my public Google calendar so you can check if I'm busy that
day. I also want you to know how special your friendship is to me and that you
should feel free to reach out to me with a direct message on Twitter at any
time. Well placebo, I'm glad we had this talk, have a great day!

------
bonn1
Still I don't know how to avoid that the annoying Apple mail program opens all
the mails and not Gmail's compose view within in the browser. Thus, I'd also
agree to just get a text preview from the text and maybe not just one version
but many curated from users as a next feature.

~~~
lstamour
While on Gmail, in e.g. Chrome, look in the address bar for a symbol like <>
and click it. More info:
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1382847?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1382847?hl=en)

~~~
antoniuschan99
Thanks! this works!

------
thefox
It would be better if you set the body for each email with JavaScript and the
new lines with "%0A" instead of the indented HTML code. Or don't use indented
HTML code for the body blocks. The indented HTML code has also effect of the
style of the email: the first line is normal, the second line and all
following lines are indented with 25 spaces. This looks strange.

However, I like the idea of this website.

------
huhtenberg
Ironically enough clicking on "apologize from problem / bug" crashed Firefox.

------
daledavies
The email body seems to be prefixed with the following, which is showing in my
webmail editor (Roundcube). Is it a problem with my configuration or this
site?

<!-- html ignored --><!-- head ignored --><!-- meta ignored --><body><p>

~~~
detaro
The text the site tries to put in the mail is pure text, not HTML, so I'd
think it is Roundcube that is messing it up.

------
striking
I thoroughly enjoy the fact that there's a breakup email. Hopefully we'll get
more canned emails in the future.

------
SomeCallMeTim
"apologize from problem / bug" should be "apologize for..."

Otherwise, very cool.

------
thefox
You should never ask to ask for a question. And you shouldn't announce your
question.

Just ask.

~~~
Aoyagi
Similarly, I believe you shouldn't ask strangers how are they or even use it
as a greeting.

~~~
jamestnz
It helps to understand that asking how someone is at the start of a
conversation should generally be interpreted as a social convention rather
than a literal question.

The socially correct response is either something like "fine", or to repeat
the question. Note that if you're going to answer it as a question, the
correct answer is always "fine" regardless of whether one really is fine; if
you said something like "terrible" you'd be obliging a stranger to pry into
your personal business. The fabric of society is very complex, as someone once
said.

These are all valid in various dialects/registers of native English:

Greeting: How are you?

Response: Fine, thank you

-

Greeting: How are you?

Response: How are you?

-

Greeting: How do you do

Response: How do you do

-

Greeting: Sup

Response: Sup

------
tobyhinloopen
Thanks, I really needed the breakup letter!

------
username223
Does their "unsubscribe aggressively" link work for their own site? I never
want to see anything generated by this.

------
bcx
This is pretty awesome, thanks dave!

------
curiously
nothing happens when I click on the links.

~~~
vidyesh
It is using the mailto URI, so if no mail client is set to default for you
nothing would happen.

------
maxxxcohen
This is so misleading, clearly they are not prewritten.

